# 2022 Prices, Norco came out . . .



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

some hesitate to pre-order because of the price increase.
Any news from other brands?


----------



## lone_tree (Jan 22, 2015)

The 2021 Stumpy Evo Expert I bought new in late 2020 is $1100 more this year for essentially the same bike.


----------



## gramr (Jun 15, 2021)

Seems like pricing is going up in general because of supply shortages. This is certainly not exclusive to Norco.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

gramr said:


> Seems like pricing is going up in general because of supply shortages. This is certainly not exclusive to Norco.


The question is will it be about 15%? 20% X?


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

I'll keep my old bike until prices come back to earth. I'm sure plenty will support the greed and gouging but it won't be me.


----------



## gramr (Jun 15, 2021)

We'll see. I worry that high-quality bikes will become more and more marketed and priced as lifestyle accessories for the rich; the companies have already had a taste of this model as components have become scarce.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

gramr said:


> We'll see. I worry that high-quality bikes will become more and more marketed and priced as lifestyle accessories for the rich; the companies have already had a taste of this model as components have become scarce.


This is 100% true. I cannot believe the disproportional inflation bikes have seen in the last 5~7 yrs, not to mention since the pandemic. I understand material constraints and manufacturing challenges, but this has gone way out of control.

Last year I sold my 10yr old FSR comp for slightly less money than I paid for it brand new. I wasn't trying to gouge anybody and the guy I sold it to was happy to pay. He knew I had multiple offers and that in itself drove the price up quite a bit. I put it up on craigslist and sold it in 24 hrs.

Biking now is almost unaffordable for some. Never in a millon years did people think they would be paying 5k ~ 11k for a FS bike. Even the Ripley and Ripmo AF's are 3,300k to start. I'm grateful to have my HD5, but there is a huge market of riders out there who won't spend 5k on a bike period. Its sad in some ways, but like most things in this world you have to pay to play.

@dietz31684,
You can keep your older bike, but now that manufacturers have tasted the blood prices will never be what they once were unfortunately. I had planned to spend about 3,900k on my next bike. The only reason I got my HD was because of the egregious price my FSR fetched. I was shopping Mojo's. If you post a decent bike on CL these days, you wake up the following morning with an overflowing inbox. It's unbelievable.


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

Not to beat a dead horse, but, in another thread, I questioned the value of NORCO. The Revolver120 was one of the bikes I was really interested in, but the GX model has an MSRP of $6,300. I don't know if NORCO dealers work out discounts (don't have one around here), but $6,300 for an XC race bike with GX with AL wheels seems excessive to me.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

smartyiak said:


> Not to beat a dead horse, but, in another thread, I questioned the value of NORCO. The Revolver120 was one of the bikes I was really interested in, but the GX model has an MSRP of $6,300. I don't know if NORCO dealers work out discounts (don't have one around here), but $6,300 for an XC race bike with GX with AL wheels seems excessive to me.


Nah, you're good. A perfect example of what I'm talking about. A Mojo with GX is about 1k less expensive if you are OK with a 27.5 in wheel. I know I would be.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I was just at my LBS in the window there was an hybrid with fenders, a rack, assisted in canadian $ it was 2,500$
but put a Trek sticker it is 4,600$ so people can make choices. Some will stop believing the BS that is barely disguised as
*reviews* There is no need to buy a 7,000 nor 9,000$ bike.
Sofar the most i paid for a new bike has been like 3,500$US and i have fun and they are reliable so i am not planning to buy
a *BIG name bike*. I was happy on a Giant and i ordered an other Giant, ya i knew i could sell high so my 2021 is just before
the Big price evolution. Eventualy in off season we will find used bikes no tax added.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

I think specialized has me brainwashed&#8230; when I saw the Norco prices I thought they weren't that bad of a deal.

Now $11k for a bike with a performance shock, Code RS brakes, 370 hub, XG cassette, 28 spoke rims, etc is getting a little out of hand.


----------



## gramr (Jun 15, 2021)

Ha, what!? I don't pay attention to the big "S"; I had no idea that they've started charging _that much_ for their disposable plastic toys!


----------



## smartyiak (Apr 29, 2009)

At least you get a motor? <shrug>


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

smartyiak said:


> At least you get a motor? <shrug>


they give u 3 but they should be on the bike so when the first fails you plug in the second and so on


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

I've always enjoyed my Specialized bikes (owned a few), but that's (enter your word choice here) ridiculous. I'd buy a motorcycle first. Its a bike for god's sake.

Manufacturers have tasted the blood, bike prices will never be the same. That S-Works job. The average rider isn't going to do it. I'd buy 2 of something else and be super happy plus have some $$$ left over.

Some of the new Norco's are getting up their as well. Over 6k for a GX build, doesn't even come with Fox suspension. Not that Fox is the end all, but its one of the best available for sure.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

smartyiak said:


> At least you get a motor?


Considering we are in the "ebike" section of these forums, I assume all bikes being discussed will come with a motor. Lol


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

shadowsports said:


> I've always enjoyed my Specialized bikes (owned a few), but that's (enter your word choice here) ridiculous. I'd buy a motorcycle first. Its a bike for god's sake.
> 
> Manufacturers have tasted the blood, bike prices will never be the same. That S-Works job. The average rider isn't going to do it. I'd buy 2 of something else and be super happy plus have some $$$ left over.
> 
> Some of the new Norco's are getting up their as well. Over 6k for a GX build, doesn't event come with Fox suspension. Not that Fox is the end all, but its one of the best available for sure.


If your profile is accurate and you live in Pacifica, you know very well people will still buy it no matter how much it costs. I've already seen half a dozen $15k s-works out in the wild in popular Bay Area/SC spots.

*Edit: I don't have a problem with price, I have a problem with the cheap parts spec'd on an $11k bike. And this frame-only option is priced at $8500, so it's not like that is a reasonable deal either.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

@RBoardman,
You're absolutely correct and yes, I live in Pacifica. Its all part of the newer " this is how much it costs to have bike now". Including eBikes. I spent a little on my last bike too, but sheesh. You get on a Ducati and hope you won't stack. You get in your car each day and the likelihood you will crash is even lower... but get on your S-Works Kenevo SL and point it downhill... you're bound to smack it on something. Its like me taking my STI off road. The car can do it, but it won't come back looking like it did. I'd cringe taking a 15K eBike down a hill. Rockface, tree stump and uh-oh. I guess its all relative. The depreciation factor must be close to 50%. Your last point is also very true.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

shadowsports said:


> @RBoardman,
> 
> I guess its all relative. The depreciation factor must be close to 50%. Your last point is also very true.


Not necessarily. My friend just sold his Epic EVO Pro for $8300 after owning it for over 6 months and riding it nearly every single day. That bike's msrp is $8800, and with a bro deal I know he got when he bought it new, he actually pocketed a few dollars at the end of the day.

So if you have the right bike and don't hang on to it for years, it may just sell for almost as much as you paid for it. This works better for certain bikes more than others.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

oh, believe me I know. I sold my FSR Comp last year (10 yr old bike) for about $300 less than what I paid for it new. Put it on craigslist... within 24hs there was a aggressive bidding war. I felt bad but was having cash thrown at me. It was a nice bike, and I took really great care of it, but i really believe it was timing in my case.


----------



## mercurial17 (Mar 16, 2021)

There will be really good Chinese options in a matter of 5 years. The current manufacturers are taking advantage of the fact that the tech has been rapidly evolving, but that will slow down soon enough and prices will come back to earth. Supply chains will become less constricted and innovations will bleed into lower end offerings. There is nothing so complicated about these bikes that justifies the current prices, which makes the profit margin ultimately vulnerable.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

I'm definitely seeing a divergence in the industry between super high end, and budget bikes. The former has become something of an "arms race" for the enduro and DH types, which is really 90% of the sport these days, with people trying to buy their way into skills they'll never have, and the latter being people who just want to ride, and don't really care about speed or status. There are definitely some decent quality bikes that can be had for less than $1000.00. That's kind of my line in the sand for what I'm willing to spend on a bicycle these days.

Personally, I went the budget route decades ago, but have recently replaced my old junk with two new bikes. Both are "budget" relatively speaking, but not really cheap. $1000 for my rigid analog bike, and $3800 (on sale from $5800) for my eMTB. The eMTB was paid for by selling my dirt bike, and the analog was paid for by selling all my old bikes, so no real money out of pocket, and I could probably sell them right now for more than I paid, and I may sell the eMTB because it's just ridiculous money for what it is, what it can do, and where I can ride it.

The fact that you can buy a new car for what some people are spending on a bicycle should tell you all you need to know about how out of whack the bicycle market is right now. It'll swing back around in 3-5 years imho.

And as much as I enjoy my eMTB, if the market continues to escalate on them, I may just sell it and go to an analog full suspension like this one and call it good.








Atroz 1


People say you have to spend a hell of a lot of cash to buy a full-suspension bike. Or at least a full-suspension bike that truly performs. They’re usually right. Usually. But not this time around. The Atroz proves them wrong with four inches of reliable




www.diamondback.com





If prices do moderate, I may go with Trek's E-Caliber as a single do-all bike, but at the moment, it's just too much money.





E-Caliber 9.6 | Trek Bikes


Discover your next great ride with E-Caliber 9.6. See the bike and visit your local Trek retailer. Shop now!




www.trekbikes.com





.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> The former has become something of an "arms race" for the enduro and DH types, which is really 90% of the sport these days, with people trying to buy their way into skills they'll never have, and the latter being people who just want to ride, and don't really care about speed or status.
> 
> There are definitely some decent quality bikes that can be had for less than $1000.00. That's kind of my line in the sand for what I'm willing to spend on a bicycle these days.


First off, DH bikes are dying by the minute. Maybe less than 5% of the total bikes sold when considering all "real" mountain bikes. Go in any bike shop that's not in Whistler, and chances are they will not have more than 1 DH rig on the floor.

2nd, to get a quality mountain bike you cannot spend less than $1000 and expect it to be capable of the same stuff as any modern bike. Please post up anything to prove me wrong. Just because you can buy a mountain bike at Walmart, doesn't mean you should if you are passionate about mountain biking and want a bike that can ride all terrain and not fall apart halfway down the trail.


----------



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

RBoardman said:


> First off, DH bikes are dying by the minute. Maybe less than 5% of the total bikes sold when considering all "real" mountain bikes. Go in any bike shop that's not in Whistler, and chances are they will not have more than 1 DH rig on the floor.
> 
> 2nd, to get a quality mountain bike you cannot spend less than $1000 and expect it to be capable of the same stuff as any modern bike. Please post up anything to prove me wrong. Just because you can buy a mountain bike at Walmart, doesn't mean you should if you are passionate about mountain biking and want a bike that can ride all terrain and not fall apart halfway down the trail.


I didn't say DH bikes, I said the focus of the sport, the "style" of riding. It's all about jumps, and berms, fall line descents, full face helmets, pads for your elbows, knees, etc.

And yeah, sorry, you can absolutely buy a quality bike for less than $1000.00, and ride 99% of the same trails, if you have the skills. Maybe not as fast, but certainly doable, and fun. I do it all the time on my $1000 full rigid steel bike here in Colorado. Do you work in or own a bike shop? Is that why you pedal these horseshit lies?

.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

_CJ said:


> I didn't say DH bikes, I said the focus of the sport, the "style" of riding. It's all about jumps, and berms, fall line descents, full face helmets, pads for your elbows, knees, etc.
> 
> And yeah, sorry, you can absolutely buy a quality bike for less than $1000.00, and ride 99% of the same trails, if you have the skills. Maybe not as fast, but certainly doable, and fun. I do it all the time on my $1000 full rigid steel bike here in Colorado. Do you work in or own a bike shop? Is that why you pedal these horseshit lies?
> 
> .


With the same skills, there is NO way I could ride even 75% the trails I normally do on a rigid mountain bike that's probably at least a decade old. But maybe your skill set if higher than mine. I'd even go as far as handing over my bike to you free of charge if you could follow me down any of the dozens of trails I ride; because at that point, clearly I'm not even worth of being out on the same trails as you while you're shredding that rigid beast.


----------



## shadowsports (May 10, 2009)

I won't ride a hard tail on anything but a fire road at my age. Owned plenty of them, I enjoy full suspension. Sole reason for purchase was comfort. I can pretty much ride off anything I'm personally comfortable with and the bike takes the hit, not my knees, back, arms elbows and wrists. I've owned bikes with all levels of F / R travel as well. 120/130 was great in my XC days. As I progressed, a little more gravity came into play so I opted for more travel. Rigids have their place, dirt jumpers too, but I am always flying by rigids going down.

Teeth chattering descents. No thanks.

My bad for going off topic (again). eBikes thread... sorry.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

What is the topic? Oh yes, ridiculous ebike pricing. I concur. I also agree that anything could be ridden on a rigid, if you can ride it on a full suspension. Why you’d want to day in and day out is beyond me, but to each their own. Look at Danny Mckaskill on his rigid trials bike, insane. There’s no way I’d ride what I ride on a $1000 bike and feel completely confident bombing stuff. I’m sure some would, just not me!


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

RBoardman said:


> If your profile is accurate and you live in Pacifica, you know very well people will still buy it no matter how much it costs. I've already seen half a dozen $15k s-works out in the wild in popular Bay Area/SC spots.
> 
> *Edit: I don't have a problem with price, I have a problem with the cheap parts spec'd on an $11k bike. And this frame-only option is priced at $8500, so it's not like that is a reasonable deal either.


If you work at a specialized experience center that frame is $2400. Just some food for thought.


----------



## RBoardman (Dec 27, 2014)

Streetdoctor said:


> If you work at a specialized experience center that frame is $2400. Just some food for thought.


Bump of an old thread… but specialized is losing money on that frame I’m sure, but they value having representatives of their brand riding their bikes. Same with Trek, ever seen their employee pricing?


----------



## Streetdoctor (Oct 14, 2011)

RBoardman said:


> Bump of an old thread… but specialized is losing money on that frame I’m sure, but they value having representatives of their brand riding their bikes. Same with Trek, ever seen their employee pricing?


I have. I bet they're still making money on it considering (specialized at least) let's employees take bikes off the showroom and not order... that's not any bike shop though just their experience centers. Trek EP is about the same as specialized- 50%ish. Didn't realize how old this thread was, it showed as a "new post" 😳


----------

